# Moto driver hanging on install.



## sevron (Apr 14, 2012)

Im trying to get the new moto drivers that was linked to in a thread about the ics leak and rooting, but the installer has been stuck at step 2 of 3 at the very edge of the progress bar for the past hour and wont install.

I tried rasr edge windows to root but it just starts adb and hangs at started successfully. Im on windows 8 by the way.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------

